# Emotional Men



## OrangeAppled (Jun 26, 2009)

I know some Feeling men have a rough time in society. The sensitive modern man is preferred more in theory than reality. A lot of women express preferring those rock-like Thinking men (I guess when you water them, they sprout something resembling life?). Well, I thought I'd make an emotional men appreciation thread because...

I, for one, LOVE those heart on sleeve wearing, grand romantic gesture making, endearingly sentimental, passionately acting, integrity keeping, sensitively considerate, confidently stirring, subtle nuance of feeling grasping, genuinely empathizing, noble values defending, complexly layered with intelligence and feeling, valiantly tender, big-hearted, unstintingly affectionate, magnanimous, gently encouraging, warmth exuding, emotional kind of men.  

Who is with me?! :happy:


----------



## walkawaysun09 (Mar 13, 2010)

It's nice to know someone out there appreciates us as more than a theory...

I swear...if I had a dime for every time I was single, and I heard a single girl talking to me about "there's not a man out there like the movies. Not a single one is romantic or anything. They are all jerks" Yep...stare right at me and say that, please, makes me feel so good...seriously, if I had a dime...I'd be RICH! Then I'd have the one thing that matters in this town...money :tongue:

I Dunno if this fits in the same discussion, but I like geeky/nerdy girls like Velma from Scooby Doo type...a bit shy, intelligent, etc. God...glasses are sexy.


----------



## Hiccups24-7 (Oct 17, 2009)

I think it's great! For sure. But I also believe that if they can't control it and function in society because they think everyone is heartless and out to get them then it can be a bad thing. It's all about balance. Be the strong man out in the world but when they get home to their partner they should be able to switch to that loving, caring, sweet gentleman that shows affection and appreciation, leave the worlds problems at the door step. 
Of course if they can function in society as the guy with the heart on his sleeve then sure, but also prove that if someone threatened him and his partner (say me for example) then they should be able to deal with it instead of crying and apologising etc. I like to feel safe and protected while out and about.


----------



## roxtehproxy (Sep 9, 2009)

What do you mean!? I'm sensitive.....


----------



## Blackbird (Jan 14, 2010)

One of my closest friends fits this description to a T. He is one of the sweetest, most sentimental people I've ever known, and he gives the _best_ gifts.

About a week ago I'd been telling him I found it impossible to be creative anymore, that school had sucked the life out of me. I said, "I don't even remember how to sketch. I open up the book and just _stare_ at it for hours."

What do I find a couple days ago in my studio? A shiny new sketchbook, with a written order not to use it for ANY schoolwork under ANY circumstances. 

I cried.

We need these people around. I truly do believe they enrich the lives of so many people around them, in different ways from the Thinking men.


----------



## OmarFW (Apr 8, 2010)

walkawaysun09 said:


> I swear...if I had a dime for every time I was single, and I heard a single girl talking to me about "there's not a man out there like the movies. Not a single one is romantic or anything. They are all jerks"


good lord :frustrating: i know what you mean

we do exist! we're just not waving our arms like everyone else!


----------



## OrangeAppled (Jun 26, 2009)

Shannonline said:


> I think it's great! For sure. But I also believe that if they can't control it and function in society because they think everyone is heartless and out to get them then it can be a bad thing. It's all about balance. Be the strong man out in the world but when they get home to their partner they should be able to switch to that loving, caring, sweet gentleman that shows affection and appreciation, leave the worlds problems at the door step.
> Of course if they can function in society as the guy with the heart on his sleeve then sure, but also prove that if someone threatened him and his partner (say me for example) then they should be able to deal with it instead of crying and apologising etc. I like to feel safe and protected while out and about.


That's the thing - I don't think emotional has to mean weak, weepy or passive. I'm thinking of a passionate, complexly layered, motivated by feeling Romantic kind of figure.


----------



## OmarFW (Apr 8, 2010)

OrangeAppled said:


> That's the thing - I don't think emotional has to mean weak, weepy or passive. I'm thinking of a passionate, complexly layered, motivated by feeling Romantic kind of figure.


emotional definitely does not mean weak if an INFP has learned how to use his/her mind.

with practice and experience, an INFP's mind is tougher and more stable then anyone else.

we're the one's who learn how to step to the side of the fan when the sh** hits it.


----------



## Hiccups24-7 (Oct 17, 2009)

OrangeAppled said:


> That's the thing - I don't think emotional has to mean weak, weepy or passive. I'm thinking of a passionate, complexly layered, motivated by feeling Romantic kind of figure.


While I finished up writing my post I though, god someone is going to think that I'm implying a connection between weak and emotional as the be all end all.. But then I though, no... no one will do that. 
Sure there can be at times but as the general rule no, is that not a given? Sure I did emphasise that side of it to highlight the possible dangers and negatives as.. it's just what I do. But I didn't mean to imply that ALL sensitive guys are like that, gosh ...maybe I should of stipulated that for the gun jumpers *shrugs*.


----------



## OrangeAppled (Jun 26, 2009)

Shannonline said:


> While I finished up writing my post I though, god someone is going to think that I'm implying a connection between weak and emotional as the be all end all.. But then I though, no... no one will do that.
> Sure there can be at times but as the general rule no, is that not a given? Sure I did emphasise that side of it to highlight the possible dangers and negatives as.. it's just what I do. But I didn't mean to imply that ALL sensitive guys are like that, gosh ...maybe I should of stipulated that for the gun jumpers *shrugs*.


I didn't mean to jump down your throat, but I find that reasoning comes up more often than not, and it is usually used to downplay the positive sides to being emotional. I wanted to focus on the positives precisely because of that.


----------



## Preeb (Jan 13, 2010)

Shannonline said:


> While I finished up writing my post I though, god someone is going to think that I'm implying a connection between weak and emotional as the be all end all.. But then I though, no... no one will do that.
> Sure there can be at times but as the general rule no, is that not a given? Sure I did emphasise that side of it to highlight the possible dangers and negatives as.. it's just what I do. But I didn't mean to imply that ALL sensitive guys are like that, gosh ...maybe I should of stipulated that for the gun jumpers *shrugs*.


And your post just now didn't drip of sarcasm for every syllable, no not at all, who would say such a thing!

I think maybe half of those 'emotional-thingies' fit with me. Nice to hear that people actually appreciate this stuff... sad though that the girls I like seems intent on falling only for the mongrels with no brains or higher emotions...


----------



## Monte (Feb 17, 2010)

God, no.

They're annoying.


----------



## jitte (Apr 5, 2010)

I've never had a problem expressing my feelings or showing affection in relationships.

My first wife said I was too nice to her and don't think she was used to being treated nice or knew how to handle it. I ended up divorcing her and haven't had any contact w/ her in almost 30 years.

I had another GF who siad she didn't know how to act either when I was nice t her and tried to do what I thought was the right thing.(Helping out buying groceries, opening cars doors for her, etc.) I left her too after a while and we're just friends now.


----------



## Briggs (Aug 23, 2009)

I am not sure you can have a truly connective relationship if both halves arent willing to be vunerable emotionally. That is where connection begins. Even if you arent much of an emotional person.....(like me)..I still have it and give it. Logic has its place, as does emotion.


----------



## Humilis Curator (Feb 26, 2010)

It is nice seeing this thread being an emotional guy. I can be emotional and also very strong, I feel as if my emotions GIVE me strength and a powerful character because I feel strongly about the things I am emotional about. I do all the cheesy sappy lovey dovey hopeless romantic things but I do them with care to not be TOO sappy because I have learned too much is too much. I think the problem a lot of emotional guys run into is learning how to control it and able to back it up with personal strength and will power. Showing your emotions but not letting them drown other people. 

Something I have experienced I do not know if it applies to other people or if some of you will even agree with me but it makes a lot of sense to me. In society ladies are generally considered to be more emotional and heart felt or that men are suppose to be cold. So a emotional guy must really be gentle so to say in displaying his emotional side. 

Everything in moderation.


----------



## Blue Butterfly (Sep 19, 2009)

OrangeAppled said:


> I know some Feeling men have a rough time in society. The sensitive modern man is preferred more in theory than reality. A lot of women express preferring those rock-like Thinking men (I guess when you water them, they sprout something resembling life?). Well, I thought I'd make an emotional men appreciation thread because...
> 
> I, for one, LOVE those heart on sleeve wearing, grand romantic gesture making, endearingly sentimental, passionately acting, integrity keeping, sensitively considerate, confidently stirring, subtle nuance of feeling grasping, genuinely empathizing, noble values defending, complexly layered with intelligence and feeling, valiantly tender, big-hearted, unstintingly affectionate, magnanimous, gently encouraging, warmth exuding, emotional kind of men.
> 
> Who is with me?! :happy:


These are the true manly men! To have emotions shows strength, to express emotions shows even greater strength. I greater the emotions the bigger of man you are. It made me feel good just to imagine there are real men in the world. There should be more feeling men. I love you guys!


----------



## Thinker96 (Feb 24, 2010)

ha, nice to be recognized even if most of the people around me have no idea lol. cause its not something to show around people because u dont wanna hear others call u weak, sensitive, emotional etc.


----------



## dp624 (Nov 4, 2009)

This same thread over on TypoC has become very interesting


----------



## skycloud86 (Jul 15, 2009)

To be honest, I would like to be more emotional, or at least show it more - compared to what emotions I keep inside, I must seem cold to a lot of people, although this is more accurate IRL than online.


----------



## Female INFJ (Feb 27, 2010)

Thinker96 said:


> ha, nice to be recognized even if most of the people around me have no idea lol. cause its not something to show around people because u dont wanna hear others call u weak, sensitive, emotional etc.


i have lots of experience with emotional men, i guess i am fortunate! but i find with emotional men, it is a balance they have to create for themselves. i think balanced emotional men, [well the ones i find that can maintain their "manliness factor"] have male and female friends, and who are comfortable with themselves, and exude confidence, but are selective, they know who to show their emotional sides too. it is like this buried treasure or something. and an emo guy shouldn't try to stay away from women, i think the more women friends they have the better, because they connect well with women, their good women friends, can help them connect with their friends, and then an emo guy can have lots of options, of women to date, etc. 

i can't tolerate emotional guys that live in their own world and are too idealistic. to each their own. but that is not my type of man, i think the person that posted the thread thingy, is kind of stating the same. manly, but with a sensitive side. but all girls are different, some girls go for total sensitive type men.


----------



## Female INFJ (Feb 27, 2010)

walkawaysun09 said:


> It's nice to know someone out there appreciates us as more than a theory...
> 
> I swear...if I had a dime for every time I was single, and I heard a single girl talking to me about "there's not a man out there like the movies. Not a single one is romantic or anything. They are all jerks" Yep...stare right at me and say that, please, makes me feel so good...seriously, if I had a dime...I'd be RICH! Then I'd have the one thing that matters in this town...money :tongue:
> 
> I Dunno if this fits in the same discussion, but I like geeky/nerdy girls like Velma from Scooby Doo type...a bit shy, intelligent, etc. God...glasses are sexy.


i can't wait to update you on my tea event yesterday...and yes, guys [from the movies] are everywhere, girls just need to up their "actress" game, and not be afraid to jump into the movie i think 

ENFJ guys seem pretty awesome.


----------



## Female INFJ (Feb 27, 2010)

jlc1088 said:


> It is nice seeing this thread being an emotional guy. I can be emotional and also very strong, I feel as if my emotions GIVE me strength and a powerful character because I feel strongly about the things I am emotional about. I do all the cheesy sappy lovey dovey hopeless romantic things but I do them with care to not be TOO sappy because I have learned too much is too much. I think the problem a lot of emotional guys run into is learning how to control it and able to back it up with personal strength and will power. Showing your emotions but not letting them drown other people.
> 
> Something I have experienced I do not know if it applies to other people or if some of you will even agree with me but it makes a lot of sense to me. In society ladies are generally considered to be more emotional and heart felt or that men are suppose to be cold. So a emotional guy must really be gentle so to say in displaying his emotional side.
> 
> Everything in moderation.


Hi Girls [look above]

i have been observing INFJ men for a few weeks now, since on cafe, looking for flaws, but here are prime examples of manly, emotional men 

sure there is a major weak point with emotional men [idealism] but J here, above, has really got that under control. when seeking an emotional man, it is important to observe his behavior, and how he deals with love and past relationships. who wants a guy with baggage, and girl issues, on top of your own girl issues? and a guy that you have to take care of emotionally, that can't take care of you? well not me...

well my point of this is to say, looking for perfect balance? INFJ Men are good - check out their threads, they hide on the "rarity of INFJ men thread" and they started some new one i forget the name. but i guess in terms of sensitivity, a girl should always never look at a guy in total he should be a sum of different qualities, that mesh with her needs, if that makes sense? every girls emotional needs are different.

but i kind of get the suspicion, they kind of know what kind of girl they want, and like to pursue that. they are very careful about their relationships, and can tell if a girl is lurking. so i suggest a casual approach 

i can't wait to take my investigation out in the field [my new MBTI info], in reality.


----------



## StephAnne04 (Oct 19, 2009)

I love guys like you described!! I always tell people that I like nerdy guys because that description fits what society thinks is nerdy. I love someone who has passion, someone who is "emotional". Actually, INFP men are my favorite. I click with them more than I do any other type.


----------



## lantern (Feb 15, 2010)

I very much appreciate men who aren't afraid to be in touch with their emotional feelings, and are sensitive, caring and warm. I find slight geekiness endearing indeed. I know some men who aren't typically 'manly' and they are the nicest....too bad they're already taken...

INFJ men you say? *skips over to INFJ forum* teehee, just kidding...


----------



## Humilis Curator (Feb 26, 2010)

Female INFJ said:


> Hi Girls [look above]
> 
> i have been observing INFJ men for a few weeks now, since on cafe, looking for flaws, but here are prime examples of manly, emotional men


Gonna embarrass me Female INFJ 

:tongue:

I just feel that emotions are such a big part of what makes us human so why hide and bury them away? Emotions are strong stuff and can be used for good but also can be used for bad. As I said above its all about controlling it. Relationship wise, it is all about timing both in the greater scope of the relationship and just the time of day you plan to do an emotional thing for your significant other. It is all about timing and doing it the right way for an emotional guy wanting to do something passionate/emotional for his significant other.

For both sexes, no one really wants to deal with a partner who is constantly crying and an emotional roller coaster. I think there is such a stigma towards emotional guys who cannot control themselves because it is contradicts the social norms. The middle ground is where an emotional guy needs to find his place. 

Heres an analogy. When you lean down to get a drink of water from a water fountain, you want it to be gentle and controlled enough so you can drink easily BUT there has to be just enough force so it goes into your mouth and not just dribbles and is unnoticed. Also it must be timed correctly as to not come out when your leaning down so you miss it OR when you aren't ready and it splashes all over your nose. No one wants a face full of water that came out so hard it made your eye hurt or go up your nose. :crazy:
Now imagine the water is emotional connection, that love you feel with your partner when things begin to snap crackle and pop, too much of the emotional connection or at the wrong time and things get awkward and is a turn off which for an emotional awkward-ness or turn off because too much can really begin problems.


----------



## Female INFJ (Feb 27, 2010)

jlc1088 said:


> ...Gonna embarrass me Female INFJ...


do you always get flustered and over-intellectualize when a girl compliments you? it's cute. well i think you, J are like the spokesperson! you always express well, and say what a lot of others are not saying  thanks.

i'll go easy on you, i don't want to get you kicked out of the "no girls allowed" club they have going on in the "rarity male" thread and the "what makes infj men tick thread" where you all congregate 

tee hee


----------



## Humilis Curator (Feb 26, 2010)

Female INFJ said:


> do you always get flustered and over-intellectualize when a girl compliments you? it's cute. well i think you, J are like the spokesperson! you always express well, and say what a lot of others are not saying  thanks.
> 
> i'll go easy on you, i don't want to get you kicked out of the "no girls allowed" club they have going on in the "rarity male" thread and the "what makes infj men tick thread" where you all congregate
> 
> tee hee


Secretly, I don't deal with praise from people very well especially people I don't know(not saying your one of those)....I feel awkward when I am complimented. I like it just like other people I just don't know how to handle it very well if the person is overly gracious or I do something out of the ordinary for someone.

I just speak my mind and hope that I help people understand things a little better. 

Once upon a time I use to try and bury my emotions, I was convinced that emotions were evil terrible things that only hurt people and led to terrible things both in peoples personal life and in the world at large. I even condemned them and tried to suppress them for many years and tried to rely exclusively on reason and push emotions away but I couldn't and that endeavor failed. Now it is a horse and rider relationship I believe that I am at and that I feel most comfortable in. Horse being emotions and rider being reason.


----------



## Female INFJ (Feb 27, 2010)

jlc1088 said:


> Secretly, I don't deal with praise from people very well especially people I don't know(not saying your one of those)....I feel awkward when I am complimented. I like it just like other people I just don't know how to handle it very well if the person is overly gracious or I do something out of the ordinary for someone.
> 
> I just speak my mind and hope that I help people understand things a little better.
> 
> Once upon a time I use to try and bury my emotions, I was convinced that emotions were evil terrible things that only hurt people and led to terrible things both in peoples personal life and in the world at large. I even condemned them and tried to suppress them for many years and tried to rely exclusively on reason and push emotions away but I couldn't and that endeavor failed. Now it is a horse and rider relationship I believe that I am at and that I feel most comfortable in. Horse being emotions and rider being reason.


awesome, i'll quote you some scripture relating to this imagery...
oh btw, sorry i don't want to make you feel awkward.
what i do if people compliment me, i just smile, or i kind of have a rehearsed statement that i go to.
i do shy away from compliments, but we must accept them too, it is only fair, i am sure you give compliments to others, with the thought that they will accept them?
there are good ways to accept compliments, without feeling awkward.
besides the more quickly you accept compliments, the faster eyes will move away from you 
i don't like to be looked at too closely, so i always accept compliments and run!
well i don't want to take over this "emotional men" thread with our discussion
but don't be so touchy! people do like you, and although i don't know you too well, i am just saying i like what i see, and what i'm reading, if that is ok 

ok, so back to emotional men please! [someone]


----------



## susurration (Oct 22, 2009)

Anyone who is genuinely their own self, regardless of gender roles or socially ascribed (bullshit) is undoubtedly sexy and attractive to me. And what's more, has my respect and suspends my curiosity.


----------



## amanda32 (Jul 23, 2009)

If a man isn't "emotional" or in touch with his emotions -- I'm not the least bit interested.


----------



## lantern (Feb 15, 2010)

NatalieAnne said:


> Anyone who is genuinely their own self, regardless of gender roles or socially ascribed (bullshit) is undoubtedly sexy and attractive to me. And what's more, has my respect and suspends my curiosity.


Thanks NatalieAnn, I would agree to that too. 

At times, there does tend to be a hint of favouritism here at PC, which I can understand (but at times can find hard to accept), I'm always a firm believer that we're all beautiful in our own way, there's no such thing as just one type of person better than another.

*Ponders to self* Gosh, isn't that what a certain 'type' is meant to be like? (excuse my sarcarsm) haha...


----------



## silence (Nov 11, 2008)

more evidence that the population of personality cafe does not represent the population of the world


----------



## kyebosh (Mar 18, 2010)

Hah, how funny, I've been pondering this lately 
I'm ENTP (& for the most part more T than F) but I gotta admit, I've had F women tell me I have too much feeling & heart :/ I seem to get easily emotionally involved & while I'm not a wet blanket, I do manage to wear my heart on my sleeve around those I trust. I'm not an emotional jelly-fish, but I know I'm easily evoked, & can be very passionate at times, to the point of cheesy, naive, dream-land, been-watching-too-much-disney-esque behavior  I feel a bit strange for that. I'm not ashamed, though, to say I have cried in films & for music, & could paint a heart-breaking story up with the best of INFJ's! I'm quite ok with that.
Anyway, good to know I'm not completely alone, & fantastic to know it's not all about how many <insert heavy objects> you can lift  Love for the lovers!!!


----------



## Aerilyn (Apr 16, 2010)

YES! I wish I knew one who was like that:sad:


----------



## Crystall (Mar 30, 2010)

Yesss I loooove sensitive, romantic, passionate NF men! *sigh* although.. I also love those complex, intelligent, reserved, strong, silent type NT men, and I love the funnn SP men...and the safe, warm, caring SJ men.... god I LOVE men! Tee hee roud:


----------



## WickedQueen (Jun 1, 2009)

I've dated 2 Feeler guys before.

They kept getting hurt by EVERYTHING i said and EVERYTHING i do.
Got sick and tired dealing with them.
I had enough.
I want no more Feeler guy.

Sorry guys, I'm not one of your fans. :bored:


----------



## OmarFW (Apr 8, 2010)

WickedQueen said:


> I've dated 2 Feeler guys before.
> 
> They kept getting hurt by EVERYTHING i said and EVERYTHING i do.
> Got sick and tired dealing with them.
> ...


it's not so much the fact that they were feelers as it was that they were just insecure and unstable with their emotions. insecure thinkers have their own annoying behaviors that would drive you away as well most likely.

insecurity is what you want to avoid, not type preference. I am a feeler and I am perfectly capable of maintaining myself under pressure or rejection, but only cuz i've put in the time to learn how to do so.

every type comes with it's own set of faults (aka the inferior function), it's up to everyone to identify them and do their part to get rid of them if they want their relations with people to work out.

i think thinkers can be heartless dicks sometimes, but it sure as hell doesn't mean i blacklist all of them.


----------



## polaroid sea (Dec 19, 2009)

NatalieAnne said:


> Anyone who is genuinely their own self, regardless of gender roles or socially ascribed (bullshit) is undoubtedly sexy and attractive to me. And what's more, has my respect and suspends my curiosity.


nail on the head. you win the golden goose! except it's been in a hot car and may or may not be dead.

count me among the sensitive-men-are-sexy posse. gender roles are indeed bullshit and for the record, i not only view "emotional" as un-weak. i view "emotional" as strength in that it requires a certain bravery and confidence to challenge traditional societal roles.


----------



## WickedQueen (Jun 1, 2009)

OmarFW said:


> it's not so much the fact that they were feelers as it was that* they were just insecure and unstable with their emotions*.


LOL :crazy:
Dude, you don't even know them.

It's not about insecurity. I just don't work well with Feeler guys, that's all.


----------



## OmarFW (Apr 8, 2010)

WickedQueen said:


> LOL :crazy:
> Dude, you don't even know them.
> 
> It's not about insecurity. I just don't work well with Feeler guys, that's all.


i understand why you didn't work well with them, i'm just saying that yeah feeler guys are emotional but not all of them are whimpering bags of emotional fragileness.

that kind of behavior is only present in feeler men when they are unstable or insecure with their emotions. you could easily find an F guy who doesn't get offended by everything you do. obviously if they were a little more secure then they would be more accepting of other opinions like your own and not take it personally so much. hell, they might even still take it personally at that point, but secure men know when to shut up about some things because they can see the actual level of importance of an issue and realize that they can be emotionally tender sometimes and need to tone themselves down.

that's like me saying I don't work well with T girls just because I don't like how they can so easily put emotions aside. that would be a stupid reason to just blacklist an entire type population.

if i hadn't gone through this myself i obviously wouldn't be saying this. once i got rid of my insecurity, the behavior you are describing that you don't like about F guys went away completely for me.

it's fine that you don't work well with F guys, but don't be narrowminded.


----------



## Blue Butterfly (Sep 19, 2009)

middeljohn said:


> As long as they can get used to being offended by all the obnoxious people roud:



What a life you are going to lead. One of feeling annoyed and acting obnoxious. Good luck with that kind of life.


----------



## Blue Butterfly (Sep 19, 2009)

Duplicate post.


----------



## retypepassword (Apr 11, 2010)

Cake said:


> What a life you are going to lead. One of feeling annoyed and acting obnoxious. I could not stop laughing at this post. Good luck with that kind of life!


This sounds insensitive and mean... You've made me feel bad for middeljohn now, even though he'll probably find this post annoying.

Edit: I should laugh at the irony of my post: *Cue forced laugh*


----------



## Blue Butterfly (Sep 19, 2009)

retypepassword said:


> This sounds insensitive and mean... You've made me feel bad for middeljohn now, even though he'll probably find this post annoying.
> 
> Edit: I should laugh at the irony of my post: *Cue forced laugh*



I never told middeljohn to live an annoyed life. and neither did I tell middeljohn to live an obnoxious life. I just wished him good luck with that kind of life. Living that kind of life is going to require some luck.


----------



## YourMom (Mar 13, 2010)

Cake said:


> What a life you are going to lead. One of feeling annoyed and acting obnoxious. Good luck with that kind of life.


Now, you're implying that that is all I will ever feel, which is entirely false. I am one of the happiest people I know, and most people around me are happy to be in my presence. And you're saying obnoxious like it's a bad thing. I am cocky and confident by nature, can sum people up within a minute of meeting them, and can act accordingly. I am not afraid of offending people if it's in the way of doing the right thing.

My cousin is INFP as well, and me and him get into debates about these types of things all the time. It's fun.

Are you familiar with ENTPs? I think if you read our threads you would be shocked to see how many people are wired the same way I am.


----------



## OrangeAppled (Jun 26, 2009)

cardinalfire said:


> You forgot sympathetic leader with intuition...


Well, _excuse me_....I profusely apologize for my oversight :tongue:


----------



## Blue Butterfly (Sep 19, 2009)

middeljohn said:


> Now, you're implying that that is all I will ever feel, which is entirely false. I am one of the happiest people I know, and most people around me are happy to be in my presence. And you're saying obnoxious like it's a bad thing. I am cocky and confident by nature, can sum people up within a minute of meeting them, and can act accordingly. I am not afraid of offending people if it's in the way of doing the right thing.
> 
> My cousin is INFP as well, and me and him get into debates about these types of things all the time. It's fun.
> 
> Are you familiar with ENTPs? I think if you read our threads you would be shocked to see how many people are wired the same way I am.



I never "implied" anything. I was just quoting what you said. In fact, I could care less what kind of life you live. You can go jump off a cliff if that is what you choose and it would not affect me in the least. I am just enjoying yanking your chain and watching you jump. :tongue:


----------



## YourMom (Mar 13, 2010)

Cake said:


> I never "implied" anything. I was just quoting what you said. In fact, I could care less what kind of life you live. You can go jump off a cliff if that is what you choose and it would not affect me in the least. I am just enjoying yanking your chain and watching you jump. :tongue:


I'm enjoying the debate. I can go on arguing for hours in real life. Just ask my mobile provider!


----------



## Blue Butterfly (Sep 19, 2009)

I think you are fun to play with that is for sure. For now I have to get to sleep since I have to work tomorrow but promise me we can debate another day.


----------



## WiscoExplorer (Mar 9, 2010)

Just want to say...thank you! roud:


----------



## OmarFW (Apr 8, 2010)

middeljohn said:


> From my experience, emotions get in the way of productivity and wealth very often.


would you say you value yourself more than other people?

is wealth and being productive with your life more important than having people want to be a part of your life?


----------



## WickedQueen (Jun 1, 2009)

Female INFJ said:


> Hi *WickedQueen*
> 
> i'm sorry i haven't had the chance to talk to you yet. so do you find that although you are not caring for their emotions, do you find that emotional men go after you? i find that i like emotional men, but they don't like me [emotional woman] they chase after non-emotional women, trying to make them like them or something. opposition factor i guess. [not every guy or every woman] i just notice this trend...


Some emotional men, yes. But it's not a trend. Mostly emotional guys like me because of my cheerful extroverted side. But once they experienced my Te, they all would runaway.



Thracius said:


> I wanted to ask if we could still play guild wars together, but then I realised I'd probably kick your ass and you'd bitch about it all day


You're just being an emo whiny bitch because I have rejected you. Grow up.


----------



## WiscoExplorer (Mar 9, 2010)

i prefer emotional women...i don't know of many men who chase after un-emotional women


----------



## YourMom (Mar 13, 2010)

OmarFW said:


> would you say you value yourself more than other people?


God damn theres a lot of you INFPs on this board, lol. I value myself equal to the people important in my life. I value myself more than casual friends and acquaintances. How about you?



OmarFW said:


> is wealth and being productive with your life more important than having people want to be a part of your life?


Having people that I like around me is important. The people I like tend to have a similar mindset as me. So it all works out. Becoming rich is a priority of mine. Judge if you like, but I'll be able to achieve much greater things once I've earned my millions. I have plans to deal with global warming, plans to give water to poor countries, plans for numerous different companies (I already have one). Philanthropy is one of my goals.

It seems to me that you have the misguided impression that you can't be wealthy and have people around you at the same time.


----------



## OmarFW (Apr 8, 2010)

middeljohn said:


> God damn theres a lot of you INFPs on this board, lol. I value myself equal to the people important in my life. I value myself more than casual friends and acquaintances. How about you?
> 
> Having people that I like around me is important. The people I like tend to have a similar mindset as me. So it all works out. Becoming rich is a priority of mine. Judge if you like, but I'll be able to achieve much greater things once I've earned my millions. I have plans to deal with global warming, plans to give water to poor countries, plans for numerous different companies (I already have one). Philanthropy is one of my goals.
> 
> It seems to me that you have the misguided impression that you can't be wealthy and have people around you at the same time.


not really. i don't see anything wrong with wanting money for the sake of being able to accomplish things with your life. i just don't like when people value money over people in general or for reasons like insecurity and wanting to feel better than everyone else, that's what i have problem with. but that clearly isn't you lol :tongue:


----------



## OrangeAppled (Jun 26, 2009)

middeljohn said:


> God damn theres a lot of you INFPs on this board, lol. I value myself equal to the people important in my life. I value myself more than casual friends and acquaintances. How about you?
> 
> Having people that I like around me is important. The people I like tend to have a similar mindset as me. So it all works out. Becoming rich is a priority of mine. Judge if you like, but I'll be able to achieve much greater things once I've earned my millions. I have plans to deal with global warming, plans to give water to poor countries, plans for numerous different companies (I already have one). Philanthropy is one of my goals.
> 
> It seems to me that you have the misguided impression that you can't be wealthy and have people around you at the same time.


BLAH BLAH BLAH.

Let's go back to talking about emotional men and how awesome they are.


----------



## YourMom (Mar 13, 2010)

OmarFW said:


> not really. i don't see anything wrong with wanting money for the sake of being able to accomplish things with your life. i just don't like when people value money over people in general or for reasons like insecurity and wanting to feel better than everyone else, that's what i have problem with. but that clearly isn't you lol :tongue:


Yeah I agree. A lot of people think money will bring them happiness, which is false. Money and happiness aren't related at all. And I don't money to know that I'm better than other people :tongue:

I'm assuming you're around college age. My cousin's INFP and he's really into philosophy and theology. Is that common among you guys? It's actually fascinating how different me and his views on life are, yet we get along great.


----------



## YourMom (Mar 13, 2010)

OrangeAppled said:


> BLAH BLAH BLAH.
> 
> Let's go back to talking about emotional men and how awesome they are.


ENTPs get bored easily. Didn't you know that!?!?


----------



## OrangeAppled (Jun 26, 2009)

middeljohn said:


> ENTPs get bored easily. Didn't you know that!?!?


Good. Move along then....


----------



## OmarFW (Apr 8, 2010)

middeljohn said:


> My cousin's INFP and he's really into philosophy and theology. Is that common among you guys?


oh...we dabble :tongue:



middeljohn said:


> It's actually fascinating how different me and his views on life are, yet we get along great.


everyone has their strengths and weaknesses. if both can admit what those are and rely on the other for something they aren't so good at, then you can get along just great with someone who is the opposite of you. it's the only reason my best friend is an ESFP. I've actually found in-person interactions with other INFP's to be...tiresome.


----------



## MissyMaroon (Feb 24, 2010)

Hells yes to the first post! I don't feel like reading through these. Just wanted to make my mark.


----------



## cardinalfire (Dec 10, 2009)

OrangeAppled said:


> Well, _excuse me_....I profusely apologize for my oversight :tongue:


hehe...:laughing:


----------



## Female INFJ (Feb 27, 2010)

WiscoExplorer said:


> i prefer emotional women...i don't know of many men who chase after un-emotional women


WiscoExplorer,

Where are these men, like yourself, who like emotional women? And what 'Type' are they? I will start a Thread to find them.



skycloud86 said:


> To be honest, I would like to be more emotional, or at least show it more - compared to what emotions I keep inside, I must seem cold to a lot of people, although this is more accurate IRL than online.


skycloud86,

I would like to see this side of you, which shows more emotion. Perhaps the right woman hasn't come along yet, to bring that out. Likely this is a private request, I can understand if it doesn't happen  

I imagine you may express your sensitivity with words, music, or art? Cerebral types of guys can be quite emotional, they just show it differently, kind of like a secret side.


----------



## skycloud86 (Jul 15, 2009)

Female INFJ said:


> WiscoExplorer,
> 
> Where are these men, like yourself, who like emotional women? And what 'Type' are they? I will start a Thread to find them.
> 
> ...


I do write poetry and short stories/fanfiction. I think I don't like to show too much emotion because I don't want to be embarrassed or something.


----------



## Female INFJ (Feb 27, 2010)

skycloud86 said:


> I do write poetry and short stories/fanfiction.


skycloud86,

oops...I forget that you are like always online! tee hee

You have replied so swiftly!

So how's my intuition working today? Pretty good -- I can figure you out! 

FemINFJ puffs out her chest proudly! Kidding, just teasing.

I'll start my 'Emotional women' Thread. I seem to be in a 'lack' of romance state.

I hope all is well....post a poem somewhere, if you haven't, that would be nice...........

I apologize if I have missed it; I am not 'all' over PerC; mostly in this Forum and INFJ Forum.


----------



## skycloud86 (Jul 15, 2009)

Female INFJ said:


> skycloud86,
> 
> oops...I forget that you are like always online! tee hee
> 
> ...


Any poem that I've posted online is on my FictionPress account or will eventually be on there - skycloud86 - FictionPress.com.


----------



## Female INFJ (Feb 27, 2010)

skycloud86,

I've just read 'Dystopia' -- it's incredible! I can't wait to read some more soon. It has cheered me up. 

Looks like my Thread is off to a poor start, because of my SATC quotes....I put them there for fun, to watch the reactions  

I will likely dig in later, and try to ask some more meaningful questions on the Emotional women Thread, to get some answers. 

I don't feel Emotional women are as appreciated as Emotional men. 

But to each their own -- I'll try to be diplomatic, in front of you! tee hee 

I hope all is well; Thank you for suggesting I read some of your work online. Well worth the site visit.


----------



## SyndiCat (Oct 2, 2010)

OrangeAppled said:


> I, for one, LOVE those heart on sleeve wearing, grand romantic gesture making, endearingly sentimental, passionately acting, integrity keeping, sensitively considerate, confidently stirring, subtle nuance of feeling grasping, genuinely empathizing, noble values defending, complexly layered with intelligence and feeling, valiantly tender, big-hearted, unstintingly affectionate, magnanimous, gently encouraging, warmth exuding, emotional kind of men.
> 
> Who is with me?! :happy:


What? I'm not sure I'm in that list.


----------



## xezene (Aug 7, 2010)

OrangeAppled FTW!


----------



## WiscoExplorer (Mar 9, 2010)

Female INFJ said:


> WiscoExplorer,
> 
> Where are these men, like yourself, who like emotional women? And what 'Type' are they? I will start a Thread to find them.
> 
> ...


Oh, we're out there alright! But, we're probably a very low percentage of the population and are hidden behind societal stereotypes!


----------



## WiscoExplorer (Mar 9, 2010)

OrangeAppled said:


> I know some Feeling men have a rough time in society. The sensitive modern man is preferred more in theory than reality. A lot of women express preferring those rock-like Thinking men (I guess when you water them, they sprout something resembling life?). Well, I thought I'd make an emotional men appreciation thread because...
> 
> I, for one, LOVE those heart on sleeve wearing, grand romantic gesture making, endearingly sentimental, passionately acting, integrity keeping, sensitively considerate, confidently stirring, subtle nuance of feeling grasping, genuinely empathizing, noble values defending, complexly layered with intelligence and feeling, valiantly tender, big-hearted, unstintingly affectionate, magnanimous, gently encouraging, warmth exuding, emotional kind of men.
> 
> Who is with me?! :happy:


I love your description! That is very thoughtful of you! I try to be a gentlemen as much as I can. I think that is what we men try to aspire to become for the most part.


----------



## Gracie (Dec 13, 2009)

I adore feeling men. I love their compassion and complexity. I love their integrity and their empathy. I think that in a healthy, well-developed personality the moral and inner strength that comes from a capacity to empathise and *feel* can be the greatest strength of all. 

TBH I think I can only relate to men that have this kind of softer, emotive side to them. Please note that this would apply really to well-developed personalities, the kind of aforementioned weepiness or neediness would send me running. But equally, an extreme coldness or levels of detachment that precluded men from feeling empathy, or understanding mine, would put me right off.

I absolutely love F guys. I need affection, I crave to be known and loved exactly as I am and I feel I get that so much more easily from feelers.


----------



## Hokahey (Oct 8, 2010)

Well thanks for the appreciation.


----------

